# Anyone aware of forums with more specific Inno support?



## rkreitl (Aug 24, 2007)

I've had an Inno since Christmas and pretty much love it. But it doesn have some real PITA "features". Like having a song recorded from MX that works fine for about a month and then you lose the last half of it. Or their lack of support for Vista and Napster Light. I have yet to find a may to manage my playlists from my Vista PC. Running Napster Light on XP works great, but do dice on Vista.

So I am looking for any forum that really hits the Inno.

Thanks.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

xmfan.com

xm411.com


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

rkreitl said:


> I've had an Inno since Christmas and pretty much love it. But it doesn have some real PITA "features". Like having a song recorded from MX that works fine for about a month and then you lose the last half of it. Or their lack of support for Vista and Napster Light. I have yet to find a may to manage my playlists from my Vista PC. Running Napster Light on XP works great, but do dice on Vista.
> 
> So I am looking for any forum that really hits the Inno.
> 
> Thanks.


This may sound a bit bazaar, but I throw a DVD+RW in my DVD recorder and record six hours of music, from D*, than rip it into my PC, extract the audio and convert it to whatever I choose. I can then edit, if I choose, but mostly I convert it to Mpg and load it into my Walkman/phone. Quite simple to do, I let it record overnight.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

davring said:


> This may sound a bit bazaar, but I throw a DVD+RW in my DVD recorder and record six hours of music, from D*, than rip it into my PC, extract the audio and convert it to whatever I choose. I can then edit, if I choose, but mostly I convert it to Mpg and load it into my Walkman/phone. Quite simple to do, I let it record overnight.


Wow. I guess that works. Kind of a pain though. With the Inno, I have several channels set to record every night. Then I just grab it from its cradle and go. Much easier.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Wow. I guess that works. Kind of a pain though. With the Inno, I have several channels set to record every night. Then I just grab it from its cradle and go. Much easier.


Does sound a bit easier, but I don't have one. What I described is alot easier than it sounds. Honestly didn't even know what an "Inno" was until I just Googled it


----------



## rkreitl (Aug 24, 2007)

Most of my recordings are off of XM150 (Comedy). As I'm listening, if I like something I press record. When commercials or an artist that has been over played comes on I flip over to my recordings. No burn this, copy that. I just press a button. Overall I'm really happy with the Inno just "need more input". 

Mavrick, thanks for your suggestions.


----------

